# Interesting



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

We took a trip the past few days, back to the small town that my wife and I courted and married in, to visit friends.

We have the '05 Honda Accord V-6 Hybrid.

Less law enforcement on the streets in this small town resulted in two incidents where a couple of "Bubbas" or good ol' boys wanted to try me in their Dodge Hemi pickups.

Well, I'll put it this way: They couldn't "whup" me. Oh, they put up a fair fight, stayed with me with their "big ol'" V-8's, but in neither case, did they get ahead or pull away from me, like I thought they might. Well, I don't want to blow off here, but to be honest, I really pulled away from them.

Guess I'm feeling a bit more proud of what's under the hood of the Jappie car I bought a year ago. Yep, kinda neat.:laugh: Put a K&N air filter on 'er, use synthetic oil, little "modifications" like that kinda help I guess.


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I'll be...
Here's my little hemi-killer now:


----------

